# Mini Lathe Twisting



## Slavko (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello....

I wish to know if that twisting is "normal".
The lathe have original rubber feet and surface is 4 cm thick MDF board.
If I rock headstock with hand the dial indicator on tool post move easy 0.1mm.
If I rock with both hand one from tailstock and other on headstock I can get near 1 mm difference.


----------



## KevinMaiorka (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't know about that being normal but I would think that is quite a bit of flexing. Maybe try a plywood board instead of MDF and maybe something closer to 1/2in or maybe even 3/4in. Anytime you add weight to a machine it gives it more rigidity which is a good thing. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinMaiorka (Aug 6, 2016)

Disregard my previous post as I forgot about the metric measurements. Maybe a different type of wood or maybe even a piece of metal to bolt it to? Are the feet attached to the board or is it just resting on it?

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slavko (Aug 6, 2016)

As I measure the MDF doesn't flex. It's layd on top of bench (19 mm fibre board). But difference seems to come from rubber legs on lathe. So maybe I need to remove that legs and bolt lathe directly on board. Somewhere I see that one person bolt lathe on piece of CRS on each side and then bolt that to table. (with shims to level bed?!?)
Sadly I can't find that place on web to see the reason and if he got some result.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 6, 2016)

Mini lathes have light frames and are prone to flexing.  The rubber feet do nothing to control the flexing.  They are used to absorb vibration and noise, to control movement, and avoid marring the table surface.  If it were my lathe, I would mount it to a rigid surface.  Steel or other metal would be best but your MDF should work.  You will never remove all the flex but it should help to reduce it.


----------



## MSD0 (Aug 6, 2016)

I would bolt it down and use a level to get the bed straight.


----------

